# fergy lights



## xrigger (Mar 19, 2020)

Anybody know where to get lights for a Fergie ff30 plus brackets ?? 
Also, the kigass pump is working and although the tank is missing, I have found a metal bottle that fits in quite nicely. What I need to get it up and running is a replacement inlet manifold nozzle .Doesnt get too cold here in Cornwall but it would be good to at least have it there as a precaution.


----------

